# WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2012)

*WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Hi Jungs, 

ich kenn mich leider bei Routern sehr wenig aus und hab deshalb ne Frage:
Gibt es Router wo man ne Sim Karte rein machen kann?
Ich hab hier ne O2 Flat über mein Stick, will aber mehrere Geräte drüber laufen lassen. Außderdem ist die Verbindung ein wenig Schwach bei mir weil der Stick ne ganz kleine Antenne hat.
Hoffe da auch ne Verbesserung von der Empfangsqualität her.
Wenn es denn so was überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Crymes (25. Februar 2012)

Man kann in jede Fritz!Box den UMTS Stick reinstecken und so das Internet verteilen, auch GSM Telefonie funktioniert.

Sonst gibt's so mobile Router, musste mal hier im Preisvergleich schauen.

Letzte Möglichkeit ist das Speedport HSDPA von der Telekom, kann man glaube ich einfach so kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Das Teil von der Telekom kostet 150€! Ja ich weiß gibt einige Router wo man dann den USB Stick rein stecken kann aber das wollte ich ja vermeiden da bei den Dingern die Antenne sehr bescheiden ist. 
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Teil von der Telekom kostet 150€! Ja ich weiß gibt einige Router wo man dann den USB Stick rein stecken kann aber das wollte ich ja vermeiden da bei den Dingern die Antenne sehr bescheiden ist.


 Meinst du vieleicht sowas?
Alternativ kannst du auch nach einem stick ausschau halten,der einen anschluß für eine externe antenne hat.  (stick`s gibt es auch einzeln) Bei der gelegenheit solltest du dich aber vorher im netz informieren, damit du auch was vernünftiges kaufst...


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Das ist schon mal nicht schlecht - so ein UMTS-Router. Es gibt noch mehr als den vorgeschlagenen für unter 100€. Mobil mit aufladbarem Akku. Kann man sich auch in die Tasche stecken und per WiFi das Notebook oder Tablet darüber in Netz bringen, wenn die keine eingebaute 3G-Hardware haben. Aber sogar wenn  - so ein Router erspart einem auch die leidige Umsteckerei der SIM-Card, wenn man nur eine hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Also wenn man es genau nimmt,gibt es haufenweise smartphones die ein wlan bereitstellen und darüber auch inet verfügbar machen können.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Klar, wenn man eins (über) hat, in das man die Daten-SIM-Card steckt, damit es als Router dienen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

Das Problem ist, das es ein Smartphone sein muss mit altem 3.6 Modem. Die neuen und doppelt so schnellen Modems mit 7.2 Gbit/s sind zum zocken ungeeignet da sie viel höhere Latenzen haben.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2012)

*AW: WLan Router für Prepead Sim Karte gesucht!*

gibts da schon was neues zu dem thema?
ich bräucht so was für einen arbeitskollegen als fixes internet.

bis 40€ gibts ja schon eine kleine auswahl an geräten:
Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Router mit Sicherheit: WPA2, Besonderheiten: 3G-Router | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

